# 8/28 - Friday evening fishing...



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Swellinfo - Semi glassy/semi bumpy conditions for the afternoon with the winds shifting ENE less than 5mph.



Might be good Friday evening. Went last Friday after work and got skunked. Thinking about heading down with the wife around 330. Should be on the beach by 5. Somewhere around access 4 and 5..


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

WE might be camping out fri thru sat. Tides look pretty early in AM


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> WE might be camping out fri thru sat. Tides look pretty early in AM


Man, I wish I could talk my wife into camping down there. Would be so much more convenient in catching the right tides then driving down on a whim and wishing for the best. Maybe one day. lol.


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

beerdruid said:


> Man, I wish I could talk my wife into camping down there. Would be so much more convenient in catching the right tides then driving down on a whim and wishing for the best. Maybe one day. lol.


Took mine this past weekend for her first time ever.

Couldn't have been all bad............she is up for it again this weekend.

We even took 2 slot reds out of that nasty surf last weekend........and a bucket full of bull whiting.


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Clear and flat now in galveston, looks like it will stay all weekend


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Anyone out? Hows it looking out there?


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

yesterday evening still sandy. couple trout, 6 gafftop, more blue fish than you want all on silver spoon


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

fyi
rain has washed beach flat and clean no loose sand, no problem taking camping trailer.


----------



## Rip A Lip Man (Sep 8, 2014)

Hitting up surfside tonight and tomorrow morning


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

beerdruid said:


> Anyone out? Hows it looking out there?


Water was good with about foot clarity on Lower West Galv. 4 16-17", 3 on top, 1 soft plastic. Amazing how huge blowup can come unpinned or unhooked.lol Lots of bluefish, some skipjacks. Lots of shrimp in water... could get some birds workin. 
Crossed bridge to Condos water was not quite as good but still decent and should be good this evening and in am. Water was better around access 4. Water at access 2 was good. Bait was scattered and better in couple spots. Surfside to Yucca is too clear for me but I had another missed explosion there and a couple horse mackerel(big skippies) on slow sinker and topwater. Pick a spot, water should be very nice in the morning. Y'all get out and catch em up. You should get bit...


----------



## Sowhunter (Jun 24, 2010)

Picked up a limit to 20" on Follet's Island this morning, water was almost too clear.


----------

